# Central NJ; Sat April 18; Calvin Day lectures



## lynnie (Apr 8, 2009)

This event is being held at my PCA church which is right off Rt 95 about five minutes from where it crosses into NJ from PA, and about 15 minutes west of Princeton. The lecturer is a church history student at PTS who attends my church. It is free, but they'd like to know numbers for ordering lunch. Hope you can come!

Hope Presbyterian Church - Calendar

John Calvin's 500th Birthday Celebration
Saturday, April 18th 10:30 am to 2:00 pm


CELEBRATING THE 500TH BIRTHDAY OF JOHN CALVIN: AN INTRODUCTION TO HIS LIFE, WRITINGS, AND LEGACY. 2009 is the 500th anniversary of John Calvin’s birth. Since 1509, John Calvin has been one of the most influential and insightful figures in the history of the church, and has left an indelible impression on the modern world. He was a man of effective action and profound thought. But Calvin’s significance is not limited to the past. His reforming work and biblical teaching are arguably more needed today than they were in the sixteenth century. On Saturday, April 18th, from 10:30am—2:00pm, come hear about the man, and why his thought and the vital reforms which he championed are necessary for the church in our own time. David Sytsma is our special lecturer. Lunch provided. Sign-ups are in the foyer or contact the church office at 609-896-9090.

Location: Directions to Hope
140 Denow Road
Lawrenceville, NJ 08648


----------



## lynnie (Apr 15, 2009)

bumped just in case anybody local missed it and might be interested.....


----------

